# LG 55LV5300 settings?



## jmy2469 (Nov 24, 2009)

Trying to help out a friend get his new LG set dialed in. I went over his house yesterday to watch the UFC fights. First thing I noticed, wow, this thing is bright! He was scrolling through his settings, the backlight was set at 100! Any idea where I might be able to find some basic settings for him to get this thing looking good? He basically took the set out,plugged it in and that was it. Thanks for the help. John


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Dig through his movie collection and find the THX Optimizer on one of them. And read this sticky thread.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

If it is in vivid mode put it into standard or cinema. If you don't have a calibration disc try using the picture wizard to get you a better picture.


----------

